# France Strikes Out: Approves Cutting People Off The Internet



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"It was quite a surprise when French politicians rejected a "three strikes" (or, as Bill Patry calls it: "the digital guillotine") law that would have ISPs disconnect file sharers from the internet on three *accusations* (_not convictions_). However, seeing as French president Nicolas Sarkozy was a huge supporter of this idea (despite the fact that he had no problems infringing copyrights himself), you knew it would come back. And, indeed, it's back. France's National Assembly has now approved a three strikes law by a vote of 296 to 233. It's expected that the upper house of the French Parliament will approve it tomorrow."
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090512/1119344844.shtml


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Guilty until proven innocent it would appear.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's the French for ya!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"...France is also looking to implement a file sharing tax on ISPs (Google translation) -- even though there's already such a levy on storage media. So... your connection gets taxed in case you're sharing music, your storage gets taxed again for that same shared music... and you can get kicked offline for it anyway.

And then a bunch of folks have pointed out that French politicians are looking to implement new laws that give police the ability to use keylogging software, force ISPs to censor certain sites on a "banned" list, and create a massive database of information on citizens..."
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090519/2005394938.shtml


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Well, that didn't last long at all... After some back and forth (and tremendous pressure from French President -- and known copyright infringer -- Nicolas Sarkozy, France passed a three strikes law that would kick people off the internet for three accusations of unauthorized file sharing. However, it looks like the law may be going nowhere fast. France's Constitutional Council has gutted the law, after finding significant constitutional problems with it."
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090610/1103345185.shtml


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

i think ''these groups of eccentric's" that are trying to carelessly hard to make these laws a reality ,sick, control driven, money loving, and predictable idiots.

I seems like they have no worthy self image or exceptionable motives because no matter where you read about something like this it's not consistent with other situations.

It looks like they will throw any repackage ludicrous laws into debate a number of times intill they get it right.


----------

